# Compound slingshot: One more try



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

OK, since the holidays are long and I am on a diet, I need to keep myself busy to not always think about food and beer.

Made another one today, based on the "W", but with ball bearing pulleys. Tried to also have the self centering grip, but that does not work.

You have to get the bands on the rollers, and then draw. With the self centering rotating handle, they constantly slip off, you can't do it. It is actually dangerous.

So I fixed the handle in place and wrapped it with rope. Nice!

I had to add a guiding bar to the front so the bands would not slip off, same as on my "H". But this time I used a semi circular shape, which works much better. No headaches!

The slingshot is rather small, so I had to extend the front attachment a bit. Otherwise, my hand would touch the bands, which is potentially painful.

So here it is! Needs some more polishing before I let it star in the next video.

Shoots good!

Regards

Jörg


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Very impressive! Question; How hard is it to prep for shots? In other words, how long does it take to reload?


----------



## Warhammer1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice machine! Wish my ugly things were so beautiful. Just tried an online chrony, its a downloadabe freeware called audacity, a friend emailed me the you tube vid. http://audacity.sourceforge.net/

I am almost computer illiterate but managed to download and test it as set up. I used the set of pooched bands already on it, some worn out thin walled stuff I picked up the local med. supply. Probly around 20lbs pull. I was in a hurry and just testing quickly, and need some more testing tomorrow to get proper draw weight and draw distance. Just playing around I got 81.63 mps, and the second one hurredly shot was 70.92 using a 8 gram nut. I'll change bands put on a less heavy pouch and give it a try over ten shots to get an fair average. Im hoping for 100mps with the weak bands.

I hope to be able to use it for ballista testing, and will get better with practise - just like everything I guess. By the way, do those ball bearings give you a one inch "axle"? If so they should really help over the last ones perhaps.

Again nice work JOrg.

W.



JoergS said:


> OK, since the holidays are long and I am on a diet, I need to keep myself busy to not always think about food and beer.
> 
> Made another one today, based on the "W", but with ball bearing pulleys. Tried to also have the self centering grip, but that does not work.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

AaronC said:


> Question; How hard is it to prep for shots? In other words, how long does it take to reload?


Really not longer than a regular slingshot, thanks to the guide rod. Without it, it would take quite long as the bands have a tendency to slip off towards the gap between the rollers, and only stabilize after the first ten ichnes or so have been drawn.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Have finished the video, including the reloading process.

Here:






Regards

Jörg


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Great video! After watching you shoot it, I think this is my favorite of your designs! It seems very smooth, and seems to shoot very fast.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Since you can'r sell it, would you trade for one? I think I'm in love







, I've gotta have one, looks like a real ball buster(pun intended)!


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Powder coat that thing in od green/tan camo that doesn't shine is about the only change I could posssibly recommend. A true hunter's tool that makes shooting those large caliber lead balls a realistic proposition.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, I am not a hunter (anymore). I felt miserable for days every time I killed a mammal, so I stopped doing that. Would be illegal in Germany, too. So I like the stainless steel look!

A trade? Well, I have done that before. But I would have to make another one, I need to keep one for myself. So it would take time, now that my vacation is over, and considered that the slingshot is a complex model, takes me at least four hours to make it. What would you like to offer in exchange?

Regards

Jörg


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Do you cast your own bullets for your slingshots? I might be willing to set you up with some casting equipment or possibly upgrade what you already have...an idea for starters.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Would a cross bar on the lower forks improve the strength? Also would it be be smart to mount a flat platform with vise like attachments for the bands similar to the King Cat? I thought this might be more efficient, just some ideas.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

One more idea: is the some possible way to guide the bands on the rollers so the end up being in the same place every shot? Perhaps recess the center of them to help guide the bands to quickly orient them?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

A cross bar is not needed, the stability is great due to the thick massive steel rods that I use. With weaker material, yes, a cross bar would help.

The clamp-on method for the bands is certainly a solid attachment, but it is quite ungainly (IMHO). The method I use is very efficient, durable and band change is easy.

The guide rod actually makes the bands ending up in the same position. Using rollers with a center groove (I did that in the "H" slingshot) bunches the bands together, and the shot is less smooth. I designed the rollers that way because I learned from the previous model (the "H").

I do not make my own bullets, those are way too cheap if bought from commercial sources. I pay less than 2 cents for a ball and reuse it many times.

Regards

Jörg


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I see your points on possible modifications to the W compound. Just trying to help toss some ideas around. How about a Maxpedition Fatboy Versapack in digital camo? It is phenominal for your slingshot and ammo, with room and pockets for other items. It is used but in good shape, and makes a great bag for hikes in the forest for a slingshot shooter.
http://www.maxpedition.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=31&idcategory=4


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I do get a lot of positive remarks about my slingshots on the good dozen forums I post in. But this one from "zombiehunters" is the best so far, so I'd like to share it with you. The gentleman refers to the compound W presented in this thread here.

"I am a man who once jumped out of airplanes for the sole purpose of killing other men. I just squealed like a girl, when I saw this.  Very cool."

Jörg


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That is a great response!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

zhouchaojie said:


> Most players choose to wear Chicago Cubs jerseys in their training programs.


With all due respect I think you are on the wrong forum.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

JoergS said:


> I do get a lot of positive remarks about my slingshots on the good dozen forums I post in. But this one from "zombiehunters" is the best so far, so I'd like to share it with you. The gentleman refers to the compound W presented in this thread here.
> 
> "I am a man who once jumped out of airplanes for the sole purpose of killing other men. I just squealed like a girl, when I saw this.  Very cool."
> 
> Jörg


That's too funny! I think that's the response you have been looking for all along!

I like the frame a lot too. Do you have any idea how much extra performance you get out of the extra distance vs your standard "w" frame? Does it in and of itself justify the extra complexity and expense of fabrication? I fully understand that as a proof of concept, it is not a question of cost vs return, but simply to see if it would work. But in a production environment, would this be worth manufacturing vs a plain frame, or some of your other mechanical shooters?

Just curious as to your take on these questions.

Thanks
James


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

WOW!


----------

